# MCAT 2016 Alevels Repeater



## Walliullah786 (Mar 30, 2016)

Aoa everyone! 
I am new to this community but I'm glad I became a part of it. Everyone is so helpful  

Im reappewring for mcat 2016 as I couldn't score well in 2015. My O/A levels aggregate is 88%. Some tips and guidance will highly be appreciated: 
1-how do I prepare?
2-to score 950+, is it sufficient if I only cover the Uhs syllabus and not the entire fsc books?
3-which academy to join and which sessions should I take? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey! I'm an MCAT repeater too with 88% in my O levels. Lol 
You're repeating what in A levels? And as far as Mcat goes just do the fsc books. 90% of the questions are from them. For biology do everything. Like don't leave any part of the chapters included in the syllabus because they have a nasty habit of sometimes going out of the course. Like this year. Even the vocab words were out of course. So build up your vocab a lot. Learn 5-6 words daily. And do them from fsc English book. Chemistry physics is basically conceptual. If I am stuck somewhere I go to my A levels books for help because they are familiar and more comfortable. But you should keep focused on fsc books. Learn every detail. It's CRAM CRAM CRAM. 
I joined Kips A levels session last year and trust me it sucked. I heard their repeaters session is better but I didn't join this year. I will however at the end join the past paper session where they give you papers to solve and discuss it in class. I've heard STARS and KIPS are more or less the same but I had a bad experience with KIPS this year so I will try for STAR IA. 
What did you score in A levels? I hope you make it! :v: 
Best of luck!


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Walliullah786 said:


> Aoa everyone!
> I am new to this community but I'm glad I became a part of it. Everyone is so helpful
> 
> 
> ...


Also, do as many questions as you can. Grab KIPS hand books. Or buy past papers from the market. But any mcat mcqs books available. And do mcqs and build up speed. This is the key to scoring well. And also make no mistakes. Don't answer if you're unsure. Because it's -6 for a wrong answer and -5 for a blank one. And every mark counts. It's all about strategies you employ. And dont panic! The more you panic the worse it gets.


----------



## Walliullah786 (Mar 30, 2016)

nayab itrat said:


> Hey! I'm an MCAT repeater too with 88% in my O levels. Lol
> You're repeating what in A levels? And as far as Mcat goes just do the fsc books. 90% of the questions are from them. For biology do everything. Like don't leave any part of the chapters included in the syllabus because they have a nasty habit of sometimes going out of the course. Like this year. Even the vocab words were out of course. So build up your vocab a lot. Learn 5-6 words daily. And do them from fsc English book. Chemistry physics is basically conceptual. If I am stuck somewhere I go to my A levels books for help because they are familiar and more comfortable. But you should keep focused on fsc books. Learn every detail. It's CRAM CRAM CRAM.
> I joined Kips A levels session last year and trust me it sucked. I heard their repeaters session is better but I didn't join this year. I will however at the end join the past paper session where they give you papers to solve and discuss it in class. I've heard STARS and KIPS are more or less the same but I had a bad experience with KIPS this year so I will try for STAR IA.
> What did you score in A levels? I hope you make it! :v:
> Best of luck!


Hey thanks alot! That was some real advice :') 
KIPS Alevels session? Lol tell me about it. It was the worst. I too joined it last year, but it didn't do any good to me. Their teaching style is so different, its literally craming! Btw I too plan to join STAR this year and just for the test session. 
I had 1A* 3As in Alevels. What about you? 

So, how are you preparing? Are you covering the entire syllabus of bio or just the the complete topics mentioned in syllabus? 
Actually I was wondering, how many mcqs am I risking if I strictly cover the syllabus? 

Thanks again, and all the very best of luck to you aswell! )


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Hahaha. That session sucked beyond sucking. I would never recommend it to anyone. Wow congratulations! That's an amazing result. I had 9As in my O'Levels (6A*s 3As) however the glory ended in A levels. I had A*BC. Lol  
Umm, I don't want to take any risks this year. I know it's long and annoying so I make my own key notes. In human physiology cover all the course. Literally. And if you have time finish the plants part. Just read it. And hightlight stuff you don't know.Physics I am only following the course. Because I can't stand it much lol xD chemistry too I think I'll do all the chapters included. But for biology I suggest do the extras. They ask stuff sometimes. Like this year there was something about behavioural response and I remember it was in nervous system and i skipped it. It's better to read it once. Keep it in your mind than be sorry. 
I'm glad to be of help


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

And I can't say for sure. But I remember there were 2 MCQs out of course in English and 2-3 in biology from immunity. It didn't seem like immunity from FSC book at all. It was totally out of course. So you might say if you know the entire syllabus 100% and didn't do extras you risk about 6-7 MCQs.


----------



## Walliullah786 (Mar 30, 2016)

MA! Thats an pretty amazing result  and you don't have to worry about it, Olevels has way more weightage than Alevels in equivilance. 

Thats a good idea waisy, one should go the extra mile in bio and eng where the chances of off-topic mcqs are higher. 
Ikr? The books physics and chenistry literally gives me the creeps especially after Alevels  
Waisay tbh, mcat syllabus isnt quite that difficult, I mean most of the mcqs are lines from the books, numericals are easy especially after those Alevels mcqs :s. Its the time management and keeping your nerves calm during the exam that has a major impact on the overall score. 

I hope we make it this time, and this goes out to all the repeaters out there. In shaa Allah


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you. :') 
Umm for me the hardest part about MCAT is the cramming. And I suck at all sorts of numericals so it's mostly a downside for me. But I'm fairly good at biology. It's just at the end if I don't know something I'd panic. But the worst part is the negative marking. I mean -6 is just so harsh. Really. But if it weren't then I guess the nmerit would be sky high  
Best of luck to you as well


----------



## Walliullah786 (Mar 30, 2016)

In shaa Allah you will ace it! You need to have faith in yourself  
Ikr cramming is the worst part.
Btw if you and help with the numericals I will be glad to help


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you so much. IA I will ask you if I need help. I have like a whole bundle of numericals I can't make sense of. I got a C in physics so there you go :joy::joy::joy:


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Well first of all MCAT is a bigger challenge for us A level students than Fsc ones. Therefore, you should first of all know that you need to study day and night to score good in MCAT because being an A level student you are at a disadvantage.

Biology, Physics & Chemistry: Cover almost everything related to the topics mentioned
English: You need to have a strong grip on grammar and last year the Vocabulary words were out of syllabus. You need to look out for that too.

Now, You will obviously have to cram the FSC textbooks but that alone won't be sufficient in my opinion. 
I personally bought MCAT past papers by Dogar publishers but there are other publishers too. 
KIPS books are useful to some extent as they have the material summarized but make sure you study mainly from the Fsc textbooks.

Aside from Fsc material, A level and SAT II textbooks also help a lot in understanding. 

I have always been a self-study kind of person so in my opinion KIPS/Star or any other academies are a waste of time. Listening to hours and hours of back to back boring lectures are tiresome and unproductive for me. Only their Class tests/Grand tests are worth the money.


----------



## helangel (Dec 7, 2014)

I am an Alevel's student as well!
I gave mcat 2014 with 2 months of preperation and no prior experience with fsc books and got 891 marks. Yay.
In 2015 i set out to repeat the mcat, since i had a decent equivalence (965/1100). My first step was that i registered for kips long mcat session (it was a mistake). The teachers were horrible and all i wanted to do was cry. I loathed the place, never prepared for a test never could adjust myself over there. Around 3 months before the test i started seriously studying the fsc books. I stopped going to the academy and my first step was to summarize all of biology included in the syllabus. Plus i also did this for organic chemistry, which is a torture especially after that good ol' Alevels Chem. Anyhow, i was done making the notes and covering the syllabus in about a month and half, lazy me. In the next 20 days i revised all of the syllabus, and then i started doing the kips past papers (the ones in a single book, not the kets books ones). It took me almost 3 weeks to complete these (i hardly studied for 4 hours a day, which explains my speed). I was left with a week after this in which i went through the biology notes, and the rest of the syllabus one. Gave 2 kips FLPs (waste of time, they are so difficult you will only end up disappointed).
Anyhow, on the day of the test i arrived in good spirits. I knew i had to do it this time as i had no other options. Started with biology, then english chemistry and finally physics. Finished 10 mins earlier 
Alhamdullilah got 981 and got admission in SIMS. Yayy.
Sorry for the long post


----------



## Walliullah786 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lol don't worry, mcat physics mcqs are in no comparison to Alevel mcqs. Just make sure you have all the formulas memorized and you know how to use them. IA you will ace em ))


----------



## Walliullah786 (Mar 30, 2016)

nayab itrat said:


> Thank you so much. IA I will ask you if I need help. I have like a whole bundle of numericals I can't make sense of. I got a C in physics so there you go :joy::joy::joy:


Lol, don't worry mcat physics mcqs are not as difficult as Alevels mcqs. Make sure you memorize all the formulas and you know how to use em properly. IA you'll ace em ))


----------



## Walliullah786 (Mar 30, 2016)

helangel said:


> I am an Alevel's student as well!
> I gave mcat 2014 with 2 months of preperation and no prior experience with fsc books and got 891 marks. Yay.
> In 2015 i set out to repeat the mcat, since i had a decent equivalence (965/1100). My first step was that i registered for kips long mcat session (it was a mistake). The teachers were horrible and all i wanted to do was cry. I loathed the place, never prepared for a test never could adjust myself over there. Around 3 months before the test i started seriously studying the fsc books. I stopped going to the academy and my first step was to summarize all of biology included in the syllabus. Plus i also did this for organic chemistry, which is a torture especially after that good ol' Alevels Chem. Anyhow, i was done making the notes and covering the syllabus in about a month and half, lazy me. In the next 20 days i revised all of the syllabus, and then i started doing the kips past papers (the ones in a single book, not the kets books ones). It took me almost 3 weeks to complete these (i hardly studied for 4 hours a day, which explains my speed). I was left with a week after this in which i went through the biology notes, and the rest of the syllabus one. Gave 2 kips FLPs (waste of time, they are so difficult you will only end up disappointed).
> Anyhow, on the day of the test i arrived in good spirits. I knew i had to do it this time as i had no other options. Started with biology, then english chemistry and finally physics. Finished 10 mins earlier
> ...


MA CONGRATULATIONS!! 981/1100 is a very good score and SIMS is one the besst  
Thats very true, kips was of no use to me aswell, their teaching style literally makes you wanna kill yourself. 
My equivilance is also 965/1100  but I failed my first mcat attempt very badly. 
So that means you didnt cover anything out of the UHS syllabus and still managed to get 981?! 
And can please guide me regarding english? I can deal with vocab but I literally suck at remaining 20 mcqs. Is the kips english book helpful?
Thanks alot and JazakAllah! Your post is very helpful


----------



## Walliullah786 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mars said:


> Well first of all MCAT is a bigger challenge for us A level students than Fsc ones. Therefore, you should first of all know that you need to study day and night to score good in MCAT because being an A level student you are at a disadvantage.
> 
> Biology, Physics & Chemistry: Cover almost everything related to the topics mentioned
> English: You need to have a strong grip on grammar and last year the Vocabulary words were out of syllabus. You need to look out for that too.
> ...


I will definately keep these points in my mind and thats very true. We, the Alevels students always have to go the extra mile to achieve big in mcat. 
What was your mcat score and O/A levels equivilance? 
JazakAllah and thanks alot for the post, it was very helpful! ))


----------



## tawan12 (Aug 25, 2020)

*Armchair Tourism*

Get Quality Passports,Driver's License,ID

We offer only original high-quality IDs and Passport ,Visa,Driving
License,ID CARDS,marriage certificates,diplomas IELTS, TOEFL, ESOL, etc -We
have good connections to make you get these documents faster.

WhatsApp .. +447541687963


----------

